# Shaved Body Parts?



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey guys,

I'd like to know whats involved in "shaving" the antena and door handles/locks.

as far as shaving down the handles/locks i'm sure i woudl need electric locks and such, i can get those installed for something like an arm and a leg....

but the antena is what im concerned with. what all do you need to do? is it possible to get good reception without an antena?

thanks alot!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

as far as the actual shaving side , im clueless on that side . but i know for a fact that u can get door poppers and everything u would need basically from bestbuy.


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *Hey guys,
> 
> I'd like to know whats involved in "shaving" the antena and door handles/locks.
> 
> ...


they fill the space where the handle, locks, atena was with body filler and then sand it down, popping the door isnt that expensive a few hundred if you shop around. also you can relocate you antena, they have ones that are like the defroster in your back window, (you know the lines) i believe navigators have them.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok thx guys ill look around


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Shaved Body Parts?*



attic4sneekaz said:


> *they fill the space where the handle, locks, atena was with body filler and then sand it down, popping the door isnt that expensive a few hundred if you shop around. also you can relocate you antena, they have ones that are like the defroster in your back window, (you know the lines) i believe navigators have them. *


they tack weld it first with a piece of sheet of metal, then cake it with body filler, sand the ish out of it then put putty to cover imperfections then prime it with urethane primer.


Ben


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

you ever do that ben?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I was charged $100.00 by a body shop to have the antenna shaved.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

what did they do with yoru antena 1clnb14?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cut the summumubish off 

I don't listen to the radio.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *you ever do that ben? *


well, we will be soon when we shave all the moldings off my car to give it that smooth look. just waitin for some warm weather.


Ben


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

This thread topic is very misleading!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *This thread topic is very misleading!  *


now that i think about it yea it is !!! ROFL! !!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

haha, yeah it is... :banana:


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

aphex4000 said:


> *This thread topic is very misleading!  *


LmAo!


Ben


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hahaha, yeah thats what i thought afer i made it...ok so before i made it i thought of it heh, sorry guys.


----------

